# Picking up Molly on May 7th!!!



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I am so excited, the days are just dragging on waiting for my first Malt baby!!! I have so much stuff for her it is like a baby coming home, will post photos as soon as I get her!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm excited for you !!!! I couldn't wait to get mine !!!! Molly is a cutie!!!!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so excited for you, Courtney! It seems like a long wait! Sounds like Molly is a very spoiled baby already


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats! How exciting for you...we'll be waiting for pics!!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I am so excited for you to finally have your Bonnie's Angel arrive -- I can not wait to see pictures


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sooooooo excited for you. I know the waiting must be "killing" you, but -- May 7th is only a week away.

Can't wait to see new pictures of Molly being welcomed into her furever home.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Was just thinking about this today. The time is getting so close, can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

How exciting :chili: please keep the camera read for us


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

It's coming up soon!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

How could the days not be dragging on! She is such a pretty baby!! Can't wait to see pic of her!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I have my cameras ready to go, cannot wait to share pictures of my baby girl!!!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

So excited for you:chili:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Only a week and a day away!!! You must be very excited!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The last few days are the most difficult! but then you already know that. :smhelp::smtease::smhelp::smpullhair: 
How will she be coming to you?:wub:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Molly is flying in from Palm Beach Gardens, Florida all the way to Atlanta! I have seven days till I pick her up, weeeeee  So excited!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

There nothing like getting a NEW PUPPY his there? Love overload...:wub::wub:...then the training starts. Just kidding:HistericalSmiley: hang in there and get that camera ready....:thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Won't be long now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I can feel your excitement. It really is like bringing home a baby. Can't wait to see pics of another Bonnie's Angel. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That's my son's birthday so it's a good day.:chili::chili:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I only have two days of waiting now until Molly is in my arms.....will be updating soon with tons of pictures and posts!!! Thanks for all the warm wishes, they are greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

And then there was ONE!!! Tomorrow is the day. Can't wait to see pics of Molly! You must be beside yourself with excitement.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Almost time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know that you're counting the hours until Molly arrives. Can't wait to see new pictures of her. I know how excited you must be.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Just think--this is your last night of sleeping without a little fur baby in your life. Good luck with picking her up tomorrow. Anxiously awaiting pics.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

That's exciting  It's almost here!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Just a little while longer!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:clap::clap::happy dance::happy dance: It's almost time. :chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Talked to Bonnie and she says that Molly is getting ready for her trip.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I have my car packed and ready, cameras too!!!! Tomorrow morning I will have Molly!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

This is so exciting....as if it were my own.....can't wait to see pics of this precious baby!!!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bishop said:


> I have my car packed and ready, cameras too!!!! Tomorrow morning I will have Molly!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

:chili:Today is the day:chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally here!!!!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

ITS MOLLY MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!! Can not wait to see pics


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting::tumbleweed::tumbleweed::happy::happy::two thumbs up::two thumbs up:
It is afternoon in Greece, where is that baby?:wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Can't wait to see pictures!!! You must be so excited.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, where's that new baby??:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh boy, today's the big day. Yipee!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm soooooo excited for you! Can't wait to check for updates when I get home


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting::Waiting: Can't wait!!!:chili:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

opcorn:Can't wait to see the pics....


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

:Waiting:Yep, I'm anxiously waiting, too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Checking in to see if there is a new Angle picture yet!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting::tumbleweed::Waiting:opcorn:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Baby home yet?????


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Where's Molly?????


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Here we are sitting and biting our nails in nerve wracking expectation.....while I am guessing_ someone_ is having funny with her new puppy.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Here we are sitting and biting our nails in nerve wracking expectation.....while I am guessing_ someone_ is having funny with her new puppy.


:HistericalSmiley: lol!! 

Hope sweet Molly is home and you are having a blast!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

She is here!!!!!!!!!!!!! My mother and I drove to Atlanta in poring down rain to Cargo at Delta, and we waited an hour for her to arrive, it was if a baby was waiting to be born!!! When I saw this tiny little crate arrive, I was overjoyed at how tiny my baby was....2 Lbs........ She is the most perfect angel!!! I have waited two months for her and boy, was she worth the wait! I will post pictures in the A.M. of precious Molly! The bad news, is after arriving home she got sick, six times she vomited. I'm sure it was the stress of flying in the rain from Florida and then a 2 1/2 car drive home, but with plenty of water, she should be fine. I am taking her to the vet tomorrow morning, so I don't want anyone to worry about her! I am so excited, she has the perfect little "smile" and she kisses a million times a minute! It was love at first sight  Thanks for all the well wishes and not only will I post pictures but I cannot wait for the Hilton Head get together!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay!!!! We were all waiting excitedly! Get some rest and I hope she feels better in the AM!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, oh, oh. The aunties have been hanging on all day, waiting for a word. There is no greater thrill than bringing home a new puppy, nor a greater anxiety. 
When you finally come face to face with your precious baby....and then you see how tiny she is...OMG. Well, we are all standing by. I hope for you a good quiet night...some healing sleep ...and jump up ready for any challenge you may face tomorrow. Love and kisses from the aunties. Sleep well and wake refreshed....and ready to post pictures....:innocent:
Get some rest, we can wait.:wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so glad she's home safely! Sorry she got sick--poor baby  Hope you both can get a good night's sleep, and I look forward to pics when you're up to it!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad she is finally in your arms!!! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad that she's finally home! We've been waiting for this!!! Can't wait for pictures!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my..I can't believe the breeder would put a 2lb puppy in cargo. Poor little thing. I'm glad she's okay! Looking forward to pics.:chili::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am happy the plane finally landed & baby package is delivered. . . I too am surprised a 2lb would come cargo---poor little muffin. I know you will nurse her back to health quickly. I look forward to good news & to meeting her at HH! Where are you located?


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

FINALLY your Molly angel is home -- I can not wait to see pictures


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gald that she arrived safely. I hope she is feeling better!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you for posting -- I think we were all anxious to know that she arrived safe and sound.

Angels are just the best. I know from my experience that they're always so happy and so cute. Congratulations

Will be waiting to see the pictures.

Hoping that the vomiting was just from stress. I'm sure that it was. I know that Bonnie would not have shipped a sick puppy.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am looking forward to pics. of your darling new baby too :biggrin: I hope she is all you dreamed of.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh Molly . . . where are you??!!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I can not wait to see the pictures - I am sure the stress of being shipped made her vomit - I know i do not like flying either ... Bonnies Angels are the best


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

*Mollys Pictures*

Here are a few pictures from last night on Molly's first night home!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

This is my almost 12 year old daughter and me in the Delta Cargo room! More to come!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, is Molly ever so sweet!!! Congratulations and best of luck with her. I know that we will want to see more pictures of her. Please send us updates on how she is doing.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Super cute. Congratulations and good luck.:Cute Malt:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

She is so cute and SO tiny! hope she is feeling better


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

How precious! Congratulations!


----------

